# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  hỏi tí về gói cước trọn gói!

## seoben

trước nay em đang dùng gói mega vnn easy giờ muốn chuyển sang gói trọn gói nào thì tốt mà hợp túi tiền nhất, mà cho em hỏi thêm, nếu muốn lắp chung 2 nhà cho bớt tiền thì nhà cung cấp có cho phép không và nếu như thế thì khi mua có cần xin người ta cái modem mà có 2 chân cắm không nhĩ hay là người ta tự cho!

----------


## TruongTamPhong

bạn có thể cho nhà khác lắp chung.còn nhà cung cấp sẽ không cho bạn modem để bạn cho người khác lắp đâu.bạn có thể mua switch để có nhiều cổng hơn.

----------


## shopnmm

mua switch ở đâu, mà nếu bưu điện người ta đến lắp thì họ chỉ lắp cho cái 1 cổng thì phải làm thế nào, mà cái switch thì nhiều tiền không, mình chỉ cần 2,3 chân là đc.

----------


## hai0chin

trọn gói thì bữa nay có :
-fpt rẻ nhất 150k/tháng.
-vnpt rẻ nhất 275k/tháng.
nếu muốn bắt chung thì mình chỉ cần 1 người đăng ký thôi,rồi mua thêm 1 swith ( cục chia) + dây cáp rồi mình chia ra thôi.
thân!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
swicth 8 cổng khoảng 200-300k.(kô biết có swicth 4 cổng kô nữa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
thân!

----------


## nuhoang

rứa thì bạn mua thằng switch 3 p0rt,giá thì hơn 100k thôi. ra chỗ các công ty bán thiết bị mạng,máy tính...

----------


## phiphi91

cái fpt có 150k liệu tốc độ có nhanh không, đường truyền ổn định không nhĩ!

----------


## huycon009

mạng fpt mới ra thôi nên anh cũng kô rõ nữa.mà nghe nói nhanh hơn vnpt mà kô biết có đúng thế kô nữa.
gói 150k tốc độ 3m
gói 250k tốc độ 5m
thân!

----------


## viet1234

nhanh hơn mà nó rẻ thế hả?bó tay,không bít thế nào? à mà mua cái switch thì về làm thế nào để thay đc cái modem mà bưu điện lắp?

----------


## hami

> nhanh hơn mà nó rẻ thế hả?bó tay,không bít thế nào? à mà mua cái switch thì về làm thế nào để thay đc cái modem mà bưu điện lắp?


chỉ cần bấm 1 đoạn dây rồi nối từ modem sang switch là được thôi bạn.

----------


## jindo11111

sau đó mua 1 đoạn dây nối từ switch đến nhà hàng xóm là được rồi. còn 1 dây nối từ switch vào máy mình.

----------


## lamchuong95

bạn chuyển qua fpt xài thì nó tặng cho bạn cái modem 4 port.
chuyện bạn có cho người ta share không thì không cần biết vì nó chỉ biết cuối tháng đến nhà bạn lấy tiền.
còn modem 4 port thì bạn có thể share ra 3 port còn lại cho nhà khác xài , nhưng chú ý khoảng cách đi dây nhé.
tui đang xài gói cước 3mb của fpt . up / down nhanh khủng mặc dù đã share hết port.
thân.

----------


## dinhhaianh091

ừ, mình cũng vừa chuyển sang dùng gói cước như vậy nè, modem 4 cổng share cho mấy người bạn ở phòng bên cạnh. tụi nó chỉ dùng để chơi game thôi, do vậy mình lúc nào rảnh download tha hồ luôn.

----------

